# Motorhome Table fixings



## 105622 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I have just bought my first MH and am a bit daunted by all the new stuff etc – I have just realised that the table between the 2 bench seats has been converted into a free standing table that can be carried outside – but the legas are too short and I would like to put it back as it was when the MH was new. It has a strip across the wall which I am guessing that hooks fastened to the table go over this bar ??? – but not sure.

Pse can anyone suggest how I can sort this out – what should it look like - get replacement bits etc ???

Thanks again
Simon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Caravan dealers often have the folding table legs that you need to sort this Simon. They are quite expensive and I wonder if you might be better buying a camping table in a sale - surely quite cheap given the season we are having, and unscrewing the legs from it.

Other sure sources are O'Learys of Hull and CAK Tanks. O'Learys website is not too easy but, if you phone them, they are very helpful.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

G


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Yes O'Leary's do have what you need. Click the link above, click to enter site then scroll down till you reach "Tables, Legs and shelf brackets."


----------

